# Mighty Mini 12 - 12 inch tiny woodburner



## BrianK

Hi folks,
When I was searching our local Craigslist and Pennswoods.net listing for a utility trailer, I stumbled on a listing for a "Mighty Mini 12 - 12 inch woodburner" manufactured by a guy up in Elk County PA.

I looked up the guy's YouTube videos, because at one time I was fascinated by the tiny marine wood stoves and hoped to use one in a small cabin some day. 

Apparently he invented this stove in 2011 and he is trying to put them into production. 

I've exchanged emails with him, and told him if it is as safe and efficient as he claims he should market it to the sailing community as a galley stove, as his price point is a quarter to a half as much as the stoves currently available in that market.

Any thoughts on his design, its relative safety and claims of efficiency and secondary burn, and where it might be useful? He shows it using a three inch stove pipe but now recommends a 4 inch. 

(I have no relationship with the inventor, I'm just intrigued by the idea.)


----------



## BrianK

They have a website now too, apparently:

http://www.miniwoodstove.com/

Other small (primarily marine) stoves:
FATSCO Tiny Tot and Pet stoves: http://www.fatscostoves.com/
Paul E. Lukeâ€™s marine soapstone and tile fireplaces: http://www.peluke.com/Fireplaces/fireplaces.html
NAVIGATOR STOVE WORKS "SARDINE," "LITTLE COD," and "HALIBUT": http://marinestove.com/sproducthistory.htm
ShipMate Stove Company Skippy, Model 211: http://www.shipmatestove.com/Results.cfm?category=6
Kimberly Wood Stoves: http://www.unforgettablefirellc.com/Purchase.aspx
MorsÃ¸ 1410: http://www.morsona.com/index.php/morso-1410.html
JÃ¸tul F 602: http://www.jotul.com/content/products/ProductArticle.aspx?id=48024&epslanguage=en-GB
Salamander Stoves - The Hobbit, The Pipsqueak: http://www.salamanderstoves.com/docs/51/introduction/


----------



## Pallet Pete

That is really cool it would be great in a small wood shop!

Pete


----------



## weatherguy

Do you have an idea what he charges for one?


----------



## BrianK

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Do you have an idea what he charges for one?



It was advertised at $550.

Here's the Craigslist listing:
http://altoona.craigslist.org/app/2869070172.html

Hopefully their website will have a store front. I don't think the Craigslist and Pennswoods ads will garner much business.


----------



## begreen

It'll heat 1200 sq ft with just 2 small 8 inch pieces of wood... Right, tell that to Mr. BrowningBar. Maybe on a 60º day.


----------



## BrianK

BeGreen said:
			
		

> It'll heat 1200 sq ft with just 2 small 8 inch pieces of wood... Right, tell that to Mr. BrowningBar. Maybe on a 60Âº day.



Yeah, that's why I don't think his Craigslist "marketing team" is going to provide the inventor much success or help him build his reputation. You don't enter into a market like this based on unsubstantiated hyperbole that doesn't hold up to basic laws of thermodynics. 

Hopefully he'll see the links to his site from this forum, read the comments here, and take them into consideration to guide whoever is reselling these stoves for him on Craigslist and Pennswoods. On the other hand his website is a nice first effort.


----------



## BrowningBAR

BeGreen said:
			
		

> It'll heat 1200 sq ft with just 2 small 8 inch pieces of wood... Right, tell that to Mr. BrowningBar. Maybe on a 60Âº day.



1200 sq. in., maybe.

Cool little stove, though. I'd need about two dozen of 'em in this 270 year old wind tunnel.


----------



## begreen

Does the missus want a warm bathroom? Might work pretty well for your loo?


----------



## BrianK

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Does the missus want a warm bathroom? Might work pretty well for your loo?



The inventor claims it produces 8000 BTUs on his website. That seems reasonable. The people selling it for him appear to be ... exaggerating.


----------



## begreen

Sounds about right, for a loo.


----------



## KodiakII

Interesting nomenclature.


----------



## corey21

Pallet Pete said:
			
		

> That is really cool it would be great in a small wood shop!
> 
> Pete



It would take five of those too heat my shop.

Still a neat little stove.


----------



## BrowningBAR

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Does the missus want a warm bathroom? Might work pretty well for your loo?



We'll just put a set of wheels on it and she can push the stove around the house keeping it right by her side.


----------



## ScotO

You'd need that little bugger to be at full burn to achieve that 8000 btu in a small room.  At full burn you'd b loading that little bugger every 10 minutes!   :bug:


----------



## BrowningBAR

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> You'd need that little bugger to be at full burn to achieve that 8000 btu in a small room.  At full burn you'd b loading that little bugger every 10 minutes!   :bug:




But, you could see it being successfully used in certain instances. It's a neat, small design. I wish the developer luck. Like others have said, I think the boating industry should be targeted.


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need that little bugger to be at full burn to achieve that 8000 btu in a small room.  At full burn you'd b loading that little bugger every 10 minutes!   :bug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you could see it being successfully used in certain instances. It's a neat, small design. I wish the developer luck. Like others have said, I think the boating industry should be targeted.
Click to expand...

don't get me wrong, that is a really neat little stove.  I can see many applications where it could be useful.  I am sure the thermal mass and small pipe heats up quickly, so it would be cool to have for a sunroom or another "off the footprint" room in a house.  Heck that would be good for a small hobby sized greenhouse, too!!


----------



## BrianK

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd need that little bugger to be at full burn to achieve that 8000 btu in a small room.  At full burn you'd b loading that little bugger every 10 minutes!   :bug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you could see it being successfully used in certain instances. It's a neat, small design. I wish the developer luck. Like others have said, I think the boating industry should be targeted.
Click to expand...

There are people around here who convert tool sheds, 8x12, 10x20, etc, to be used as hunting camps, summer cottages, etc. I think it might be ideal for that kind of application. Especially if he develops a cook top model. And as you said, with a cook top this would be ideal as a galley stove on a sailboat or other small craft. There were stoves developed in the past specifically for canal boats and similar vessels, and this is reminiscent of those.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

But even in a hunting camp, that thing would not throw much heat for very long. Wear the long johns to bed!


----------



## DanCorcoran

Yeah, unless you're a light sleeper and enjoy getting up every two hours...


----------



## BrotherBart

I think I will get one and put it inside the 30 in the Fall and Spring.


----------



## Hass

I was looking for a wood stove w/ secondaries to heat a 14x17 shed... Looks like this is it, hmm? A bit small though for sure. I like the idea of a barrel stove more 

funny that the clearances on the mini stove are further than a full size stove (BK stove) I wonder if he just made them up himself or actually got an agency to test/approve it.


----------



## Pallet Pete

corey21 said:
			
		

> Pallet Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cool it would be great in a small wood shop!
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would take five of those too heat my shop.
> 
> Still a neat little stove.
Click to expand...


I was acctually thinking for my garage as I hang tarps down the middle in the winter and get almost cooked by the propane heater on low 10000 to 80000 Btu . This is a really cool concept though it does not really add up 1200 sq ft no way I can see that my garage is 900 sq ft and without the tarp I have the heater running at 3/4 almost. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I think I will get one and put it inside the 30 in the Fall and Spring.




Oooo Wait for it ..................... Put the stove in your 30 fill with karosine and use it as a cape cod lighter !!

Pete


----------



## Dune

What did he invent?


----------



## joecool85

Hass said:
			
		

> I was looking for a wood stove w/ secondaries to heat a 14x17 shed... Looks like this is it, hmm? A bit small though for sure. I like the idea of a barrel stove more
> 
> funny that the clearances on the mini stove are further than a full size stove (BK stove) I wonder if he just made them up himself or actually got an agency to test/approve it.



I'm hoping he got it tested because it's far less than the 36" required by untested stoves.


----------



## Lloyd Gray

Hello everyone. I'm the guy that invented the Mini12. I'm finally able to manufacture and sell some of these little beauties. Thanks for the input and feedback. The Mini 12 is designed to give quick heat in small spaces with little fuel. (about 500 sq.ft.) The dude who tried to sell some for me DID exaggerate-I'm sorry for that. I'm currently building one with a cook top and also a 16 inch model.If anyone is interested, I'll set em up on Ebay until I get the storefront on my website. Thanks again. Lloyd Gray www.miniwoodstove.com


----------



## pen

Does that door utilize a gasket?

Has it been or in the process of being UL tested?

pen


----------



## Pallet Pete

I am curious as to how stable it is with a stand ? Is it top heavy or does it anchor down some how ? 

Pete


----------



## fossil

I'm curious as to whether Lloyd has chatted with the webmaster here about advertising policy...?    What say ye, Lloyd...have you talked with Craig Issod?   Rick


----------



## Jags

Two things that I am going to have to pick on (sorry Lloyd).  First is no door gasket and second is the use of gravity to hold the (I believe) ash pan lid down.  These two items tell me that it is not sealed and therefore will probably not be UL tested and would not pass EPA phase two tests.

I think the concept is pretty cool.  It appears (visually) to be a well built stove.  I could see a niche market for it.  I think it would have a bigger market if it was UL and EPA tested.


----------



## Lloyd Gray

Thanks again for the feedback. Yes, the door has no gasket. Yes, the unit is top heavy with the stand. The foot pads bolt to the stand and the stand bolts to the floor or wall. Sorry, not trying to advertise-looking for criticism and advice. The unit has not been tested yet-still looking for backing and manufacturers-building on a shoestring.


----------



## DexterDay

Lloyd Gray said:


> Thanks again for the feedback. Yes, the door has no gasket. Yes, the unit is top heavy with the stand. The foot pads bolt to the stand and the stand bolts to the floor or wall. Sorry, not trying to advertise-looking for criticism and advice. The unit has not been tested yet-still looking for backing and manufacturers-building on a shoestring.



With NO DOOR GASKET... Why is there an air control? No gasket means an air leak.

I wouldn't buy one. Just based on that. Thats a New technology stove (secondary burn) with Old School Technology (no door gasket?). 

Sorry........ You may have good intentions. But without a UL listing and also talking to Webbie about advertising?  Your not gonna get much backing here.


----------



## begreen

What provides the air wash to keep the glass clean?

For the next gen I would:
a. make the minimum size 14"
b. eliminate the bolt on front
c. gasket the new door
d. drop the tall stand and offer it with 2 different leg lengths instead


----------



## rkshed

Funny, I remember the exact post from BrianK a while back.
Are Lloyd and he connected/business partners.
Smells like spam.
Sorry but I had to say it.


----------



## Ashful

Very cool idea for these miniature stoves, and I wish you all the success in the world. While some of the comments above may sound negative, these folks know their stuff, and it can all be taken as constructive criticism. It's great to have another stove option on the market, particularly one so unique.

As a boater, but with a boat too small (and too wooden!) for housing a wood stove in the galley, I have to wonder... what is the contstruction of typical marine stoves? There's not a fitting on my boat that's not stainless steel, and for good reason. Any steel or iron on a boat quickly looks like it's sat on the beach for 20 years when left on a boat year-round. The salt air and constant humidity in a boat galley is not a friendly environment!


----------



## begreen

Bigger boats usually have drier cabins. Cast iron is used with success.

http://www.marinestove.com/


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Bigger boats usually have drier cabins. Cast iron is used with success.
> 
> http://www.marinestove.com/


 
Maybe, but I've been on a lot of boats the size of the one shown on their site, and I can say that humid salt air permeates all. If not, you'd have trouble breathing!

Then again... most traditionally varnished brightwork calls for a yearly coat of varnish, so what's one yearly stove touch-up, in the grand scheme of things?  Note the hearth is all stainless steel.


----------



## BrianK

rkshed said:


> Funny, I remember the exact post from BrianK a while back.
> Are Lloyd and he connected/business partners.


 
Heck no!

I'm in medicine. I don't need any involvement in the stove business.


rkshed said:


> Smells like spam.
> Sorry but I had to say it.


 
I posted the original thread. I saw an ad for this Mini stove on a local online sales site (while searching for a trailer to haul firewood) and found the idea intriguing because of its size, so I posted a thread here.

I had looked at sailboat stoves in the past when my son and I were shopping for sailboats (and hunters here often use small sheds for hunting cabins, so this might work there too), and I knew the mini stoves currently on the market were very expensive given their size.

I also emailed Lloyd and told him to put a cook top on it and try to market it to the sailing community.

I don't know Lloyd from Adam, but I do like to see fellow Pennsylvania inventors/entrepreneurs succeed when possible, so I thought the bright minds here could point out the pitfalls of what this guy is attempting to do.

Give the guy constructive criticism. Point out the design flaws. Help him engage in the American dream, or at least give him fair warning to keep himself from being sued out of existence for a poorly designed/tested stove (if that's the case.)


----------



## dafattkidd

BrianK said:


> Heck no!
> 
> I'm in medicine. I don't need any involvement in the stove business.
> 
> 
> I posted the original thread. I saw an ad for this Mini stove on a local online sales site (while searching for a trailer to haul firewood) and found the idea intriguing because of its size, so I posted a thread here.
> 
> I had looked at sailboat stoves in the past when my son and I were shopping for sailboats (and hunters here often use small sheds for hunting cabins, so this might work there too), and I knew the mini stoves currently on the market were very expensive given their size.
> 
> I also emailed Lloyd and told him to put a cook top on it and try to market it to the sailing community.
> 
> I don't know Lloyd from Adam, but I do like to see fellow Pennsylvania inventors/entrepreneurs succeed when possible, so I thought the bright minds here could point out the pitfalls of what this guy is attempting to do.
> 
> Give the guy constructive criticism. Point out the design flaws. Help him engage in the American dream, or at least give him fair warning to keep himself from being sued out of existence for a poorly designed/tested stove (if that's the case.)


 
Brian! How dare you! Such a forum faux pas. I'm just kidding man, but whoa this thread got heated up quickly. I personally never felt it was a spam thread, really enjoyed the video and love that the inventor chimed in on this thread. That is so cool.

Here are my questions to the inventor, Lloyd:

Is the lack of door gasket part of the natural air intake of the stove. My secondary burner has door gasket but also has a few air intakes that are always open to keep the unit from smoldering.
Is there a reason besides budget that you left the bolts visible and a part of the aesthetic, instead of welding the front? Again is this a part of the intake (assuming that there are air gaps at the joints)
In the video HARDWOOD was pushed as though you shouldn't burn softwoods in this unit. Is there a reason for this? Many wood burners only have access to softwoods and have been burning softwood for generations.
Do you heat your house with wood currently? If so, what appliance do you use to heat your house?
I look forward to your feedback. Good luck with this. I think it's cool that you have the balls to put something out there that you have obviously worked very hard to create.
*This forum should be a great resource to you. You will not find a better informed public than this forum. You can learn a lot about your potential market in these threads.


----------



## rkshed

BrianK said:


> Heck no!
> 
> I'm in medicine. I don't need any involvement in the stove business.
> 
> 
> I posted the original thread. I saw an ad for this Mini stove on a local online sales site (while searching for a trailer to haul firewood) and found the idea intriguing because of its size, so I posted a thread here.
> 
> I had looked at sailboat stoves in the past when my son and I were shopping for sailboats (and hunters here often use small sheds for hunting cabins, so this might work there too), and I knew the mini stoves currently on the market were very expensive given their size.
> 
> I also emailed Lloyd and told him to put a cook top on it and try to market it to the sailing community.
> 
> I don't know Lloyd from Adam, but I do like to see fellow Pennsylvania inventors/entrepreneurs succeed when possible, so I thought the bright minds here could point out the pitfalls of what this guy is attempting to do.
> 
> Give the guy constructive criticism. Point out the design flaws. Help him engage in the American dream, or at least give him fair warning to keep himself from being sued out of existence for a poorly designed/tested stove (if that's the case.)


 
OK. My appologies.
I am am in purchasing in a hospital setting and receive sales pitches via email constantly. After a while I start to recognize them. At least some of the pharmacueticals send in beautiful women to try to sell to me. Then I pay attention.
I wish Lloyd luck and again, my appologies, my bad.


----------



## BrianK

rkshed said:


> OK. My appologies.
> I am am in purchasing in a hospital setting and receive sales pitches via email constantly. After a while I start to recognize them. At least some of the pharmacueticals send in beautiful women to try to sell to me. Then I pay attention.
> I wish Lloyd luck and again, my appologies, my bad.


No problem.

We used to get some really nice drug reps coming into my office, but the pharmaceutical industry has changed dramatically and I don't see near as many drug reps as I used to. Plus I'm just a Podiatrist, so we don't get as many reps as the MDs in general.


----------



## tcassavaugh

i think its a cool stove. perfect for a boater (try hooking up with west marine) or in a camper instead of the propane furnace or as some mentioned a small hunting camp. doesn't he say its a parlor stove....meant for heating one room, not the whole house. i don't need one, but i still think its cool and has a place among small stoves ; especially if its reasonably priced, not a gouge like so many manufacturers.

jmho

cass


----------



## Lloyd Gray

dafattkidd said:


> Brian! How dare you! Such a forum faux pas. I'm just kidding man, but whoa this thread got heated up quickly. I personally never felt it was a spam thread, really enjoyed the video and love that the inventor chimed in on this thread. That is so cool.
> 
> Here are my questions to the inventor, Lloyd:
> 
> Is the lack of door gasket part of the natural air intake of the stove. My secondary burner has door gasket but also has a few air intakes that are always open to keep the unit from smoldering.
> Is there a reason besides budget that you left the bolts visible and a part of the aesthetic, instead of welding the front? Again is this a part of the intake (assuming that there are air gaps at the joints)
> In the video HARDWOOD was pushed as though you shouldn't burn softwoods in this unit. Is there a reason for this? Many wood burners only have access to softwoods and have been burning softwood for generations.
> Do you heat your house with wood currently? If so, what appliance do you use to heat your house?
> I look forward to your feedback. Good luck with this. I think it's cool that you have the balls to put something out there that you have obviously worked very hard to create.
> *This forum should be a great resource to you. You will not find a better informed public than this forum. You can learn a lot about your potential market in these threads.


 
Thanks again for the feedback guys. I'll try to answer your questions. About the door gasket- I'm going to incorporate one on the next gen. The ones I'm building now are very tight fitting and any small leaks don't seem to affect the performance. The bolt-on front serves two purposes- The first is easy access and maintenance should any brick or grate needs replaced, the second is purely aesthetic for a steam-punk industrial look.
All solid woods burn well in this unit, I burn softwoods also, I just recommend hardwoods because of the density (don't have to reload as often). A full load of hardwood will burn down in 1-1/2 to 2 hrs and the coals will relight quickly when pushed into the grate area.

We use the Mini 12 for secondary heat in our open 26 x 30 ft upstairs apartment. The apt is very well insulated, so a couple electric/oil radiators keep the place warm enough till we get home and fire up the mini.

There are two separate air intakes. one through the front under the draft plate and the secondary thru gill slots on the sides that feed the injector on top.
I really value you guys' advice and criticism, that's why i joined hearth.com Peace and warmth.....


----------



## joecool85

Lloyd, are there any plans on at least getting it UL listed?  You can't legally install it closer than 36" from combustibles without that UL listing.


----------



## Lloyd Gray

Yes, I'm starting from scratch, so I'm going to market them as patio or untested stove until I can raise the capital for the testing fees. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Jags

If you are going to market them for the outside, you may want to consider a stainless version.


----------



## Blue Vomit

Good luck Lloyd,
I hope your hard work and initiative is rewarded.
Cool stove.


----------



## Lloyd Gray

Thanks Blue Vomit and Jags, great idea! I love to work in stainless-it welds like butter! Workin on the cook top model now. Brian Ks idea.


----------



## Lloyd Gray

Hello Wood burners. Need some advice on getting UL tested and EPA certified. Has anyone gone through this? Any advice for a fledgeling fabricator? Got a gasket on the door.


----------



## BobUrban

I think it would work great in a sauna


----------



## Ashful

I think your first step would be getting a copy of their requirements for certification, and a list of their test procedures, so you're not wasting money trying to get certified until you're sure the product and your business conforms.

Second step, and perhaps a means to the first, is finding and calling some standards testing labs.  I'd find out who other stove manufacturers have used (check tag on back of stove), but also try to find someone local.


----------



## joecool85

Joful said:


> I think your first step would be getting a copy of their requirements for certification, and a list of their test procedures, so you're not wasting money trying to get certified until you're sure the product and your business conforms.
> 
> Second step, and perhaps a means to the first, is finding and calling some standards testing labs. I'd find out who other stove manufacturers have used (check tag on back of stove), but also try to find someone local.


 
I agree entirely, this is the route I would take.


----------

